
Show HN: Hands-On Scala Programming Book - lihaoyi
https://handsonscala.com/
======
lihaoyi
Hands-on Scala is a book is designed to quickly teach an existing programmer
everything they need to build all sorts of production applications, taking you
from "hello world" to building interactive websites, parallel web crawlers,
and distributed applications in Scala.

20 chapters, 413 pages, 129 executable code examples, 43 exercises with full
solutions, 6 months of review by 20 reviewers, 10+ rounds of editing, 3 e-book
formats.

I think that Scala is an under-appreciated programming language, and this book
tries to bring out what I love about it: how easy it is to write safe, high-
performance software in an astonishingly small amount of simple code.

This was submitted once before, but I figured I'd put it up again now that the
book has launched and is available. There's a lot of good stuff in here, hope
people like it :)

~~~
counter2015
thanks your work!

